# Hive Fleet colours



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

hey guys, today i was sorting out some old minis, and found a box of genestealers. So i was just wondering what hive fleet to paint them as, which is where i need you guys' help. Can you tell me names/colours of some hive fleets? Im in need of inspiration! Thanks


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well the big ones out of the Codex are Leviathan, which is the white skin and black/purple carapace the one GW uses all over the place, Kraken, Red carapace and bone colored skin, and Behemoth, blue/black carapace and red skin. 

The cool thing about nids is that just about any color scheme will work. If you don't like those just come up with some colors of your own and give it an appropriately greek monster name. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thats cool, i was thinking an icy blue colour scheme and 'poseidon' as the name if i had to make one up. I was thinking of a snowy base for these but didnt come up with any 'snowy' names


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> thats cool, i was thinking an icy blue colour scheme and 'poseidon' as the name if i had to make one up. I was thinking of a snowy base for these but didnt come up with any 'snowy' names


How about Hive Fleet Abominable Snowman? :laugh:
lol jokes aside, greek mythology doesnt have any cold related beaties I do not think, but not all the hive fleets are named after greek creatures. You could use some Inuit creatures like the Qalupalik, a creature in the guise of a woman who eats children who walk on the ice. Lol theres also the Wentshukumishiteu, a massive water monster which traverses the ice sea floors, and bursts out to eat things, although the name is a little long and hard to say xD
Or go for something Norse, like the Jötnar/Jötunn, giants that lived in the cold, or considering how space marines probably named your fleet, you could be Hive Fleet Fenrir (or Fenris). The creature is a massive beast in the shape of a wolf, living in the cold snowy wilderness, plus its taken from space wolves.

Hope this helps


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks oblivion, but my friends tyranids are called hive fleet fenrir. I did like 'jötunn' though, thats got a good ring to it


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol no problem, I tried to find more, but you would be surprised about how little creatures there seem to be related to snow, cold, or ice :laugh:

If your hearts set on that then one of those might be the name you'll have to go with


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

to be honest, i had the idea in my head for a white and blue paint job before anything else, so im really just trying to fluff it up. Im gonna hopefully start painting them today so i might get some pics up, see what everyone thinks, then i'll think about fluff


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

to be honest an ice fleet would be awesome, escpecially if you could get some kind of icicle effect going with the carapace, there might be a way to do it with green stuff or melting those see-thru bases :laugh: Maybe they sell icicles for models somewhere online xD


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thats a good idea, dont know if i could pull it off though, but yeah, an icy theme hive fleet is what im gonna start. On way home now, gonna watch the repeat of last nights hockey, then paint paint paint!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Amarok is another inuit one,


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> thats a good idea, dont know if i could pull it off though, but yeah, an icy theme hive fleet is what im gonna start. On way home now, gonna watch the repeat of last nights hockey, then paint paint paint!


thanks, and dont forget to icicleize the end of long guns like the venom cannon and lictor scything talons  Ice hockey and Ice nids make a good combination



> Amarok is another inuit one,


that sound pretty cool what is it supposed to be?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Giant wolf which stalks and kills any hunters that hunt alone at night. Could incorporate a Lictor into that


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thats a quality idea angel, and the icicle thing sounds awesome! and yeah ice hockey and ice 'nids is a good combo. You a fan? If so whats your team buddy?


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, being from canada I have to be slightly savvy to the sport, but I am by no means a fan unfortunately xD
If I would have to pick a team, I would probably pick my home cities team and go with the calgary flames, but they've kinda fail-boated the past few years :laugh:


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

ahh well. My 2 passions in life, 40k and NHL!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

red wings ftw


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

columbus blue jackets!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

ummmm... Go Flames Go!??


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

lets go blue jackets! anyway... Ive done some basic colour tests on a couple of genestealers and im pretty happy, i'll get some pictures up when im at my own computer tommorow


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

sounds good cant wait


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

anyway.. as promised, here is one of my 'stealers with my _very rough_, early coulor tests. 



be nice!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

sorry man, cant see any pic


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thats not good! Ive got a new thread in the modelling and painting section, check that out!


----------

